# Is Christianity Good for the World?



## Scott (May 10, 2007)

Christianity Today is hosting a debate between Doug Wilson and an unbeliever entitled Is Christianity Good for the World? I have not read it, but wanted to pass it on.


----------



## bwsmith (May 10, 2007)

It can be good for people whom God calls.


----------

